# Birthday



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, today is my birthday, another year older and all that malarkey...

So, how am I celebrating this joyous occasion?
By doing the exact same thing I do everyday, messing about on the internet and doing housework type stuff.

I may have a bath in a minute and force myself to leave the house, but that is still being debated over.

To be honest, I don't get too excited about birthdays, Christmas .. or any other celebratory type thing where you give/receive gifts, it isn't because I am a miserable git, I have always been the same.
I like giving gifts to others, but always feel awkward accepting them, I have no idea why, but that is how it is.

Seeing as the sun is being obscured by all the clouds I don't really feel like going out, and if I did, where would I go... I could take the camera out and see if there is anything worth taking pictures of, but I probably won't.

I think it is time for a bacon sandwich.


----------

